# Bald/thin spots while blowing coat?



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

Grayson is a Shiba Inu/Poodle, and is blowing his coat. After a good brush down, I noticed the fur on his rib-area as a little patchy. This is kinda my first experience with a dog that blows his coat (or even sheds at all) so patchy areas kindly instantly make me worry. Anyone with experience wanna ease my fears and/or let me know what to look for?

Also: His skin isn't dry or anything. And here's a pic.

http://i.imgur.com/WAqwx2P.png


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

That's pretty typical of dogs who do a heavy coat blow like this. The undercoat will all shed out and it'll just be overcoat for a while, or they shed in funky patches. But it all comes out one way or another. My Shiba was terrible last year, he looked just plain awful. His buttfluff shed out first, then his belly, then the front legs, back, neck, and finally tail. It grew back nicely though. This year's shed has been tremendous and more uniform, but he didn't lose all his undercoat like he did last year nor has he had any really thin patches. He just had a whole lot more of it this winter since we were in Alaska for a while. 
As long as your dude is just blowing coat, it's nothing to worry about. Just don't overbrush him and he'll be fine.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

When Manna blew this year everything came out at once except the but fuzz which didn't budge for almost 2 weeks. Looked like she had a black tutu or diaper on. Lol


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

TRDs blow coat which makes them bald in certain areas. The hair does grow back in... should happen with your baby too.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree w/ others about him blowing his coat, but I just want to ask what brush you do you use?

A lot of people who use the _Furminator rake_ use it incorrectly in many different ways which can cause the dog's fur to thin out to almost a bald-spot.......


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

deege39 said:


> I agree w/ others about him blowing his coat, but I just want to ask what brush you do you use?
> 
> A lot of people who use the _Furminator rake_ use it incorrectly in many different ways which can cause the dog's fur to thin out to almost a bald-spot.......


VERY good point!


----------

